# RAZR HD Dev Edition vs Galaxy Nexus



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking for opinions.
Thinking of selling my VZW Galaxy Nexus and getting the Droid RAZR HD Dev Edition but I keep flip flopping. While I love all the ROMs out there for the GNEX I really like Motorola phones and the hardware. My OG Droid is still the phone I compare all others to and its still my favorite.
Wondering what people think.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I switched from the Galaxy Nexus for a better battery life and better reception. Are you having trouble with your Gnex or are you looking for justification to purchase the Razr HD? If you're a crack flasher than you might have some trouble with the Razr HD, even if it's the developer edition, unless you plan on making your own ROMS. At the moment, we have just run ROM by Jakeday but I'm hoping that will chance soon.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Reception and battery are the main reasons I want to switch. I'm a little of a crack flasher and was thinking the RAZR HD would help slow me down. I flash looking for better battery life mainly though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

the Razr HD has got you covered in both departments. it does have moto's blur ui but it is not bad... Compared to other android ui's, it is close to stock Android. 
Root is very easy to obtain so all is good, Imo.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JackTheRipper (Sep 3, 2011)

I made the switch from Gnex to s3 to Rzr HD Maxx, Love my Gnex, hated the battery and reception. Thought the s3 would be better, didn't like it at all. Got the Razr HD Maxx and I couldn't be happier. I'm running the Jelly Bean leak and it's super stable.... better than some official OTA software from other manufactures IMO.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. I think I'll make the switch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> Thanks guys. I think I'll make the switch.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You won't regret it! Hands down... build quality, radios, battery.... Razr HD takes the cake!


----------



## ilya2193 (Jul 21, 2012)

I definitely agree with everyone else. I switched from Gnex to Razr Maxx HD and I don't look back. I use about 4+ on screen time with 4G in an 18 hour day and I'm usually just below 50% battery life. It's incredible. Also, with the Gnex my battery would drain from having no service in many place. With the Razr HD, I ALWAYS have service. Lastly, the speaker quality is incredibly good as well. It's LOUD even on the quietest setting. Just get one and you'll forget all about the Gnex.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

jakeday said:


> You won't regret it! Hands down... build quality, radios, battery.... Razr HD takes the cake!


Jakeday Jelly Belly was one of my favorite GNEX ROMs. Nice to know there's a Jakeday RAZR ROM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Did anyone here purchase the Developer Edition?
I assume the ROM man did.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> Jakeday Jelly Belly was one of my favorite GNEX ROMs. Nice to know there's a Jakeday RAZR ROM
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm glad you liked it! Hopefully you'll like my RAZR ROM as well!


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> Did anyone here purchase the Developer Edition?
> I assume the ROM man did.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Mine is NOT the developer edition. Got to be on the same locked level as everyone else to provide the best support!


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Tried to purchase VZW developer edition from Motorola website. Won't let me check out.
Guess I'll try later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

are specs the same on the developer edition? I thought I read somewhere that it has the S4 Pro chip and 2GB of ram. 
Anyway, I'm looking forward to Jake 's roms. Tonight I'm going to take a shot at loading up the leaked jb update than install Jakes rom.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

darkpark said:


> are specs the same on the developer edition? I thought I read somewhere that it has the S4 Pro chip and 2GB of ram.
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to Jake 's roms. Tonight I'm going to take a shot at loading up the leaked jb update than install Jakes rom.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Developer exactly the same as regular.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

jakeday said:


> You won't regret it! Hands down... build quality, radios, battery.... Razr HD takes the cake!


Hey, there's an avatar I'm delighted to see here! Running JellyBelly 9.3 on my GNex (been running JellyBelly since Day 1), which I still have for flashing fixes. Totally love the Maxx HD--battery management is just sick, and always liked the build of Moto phones (still have my DX and Razr).

Just need a little custom recovery love here, which I'm always happy to donate for, as I am quality customer ROMs.

Update: Just noticed in Devlopment that you've a ROM there--thanks. I've been hanging out across the hall at a couple other sites as there wasn't much happening with the Razr HD here at RW..


----------



## cubsf4n (Jul 15, 2012)

I wonder if the will release a Motorola nexus anytime soon. How is the camera on this phone? I have heard mixed things. Of course...I WOULD be coming from a nexus...so I am used to a sub par snapper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

cubsf4n said:


> I wonder if the will release a Motorola nexus anytime soon. How is the camera on this phone? I have heard mixed things. Of course...I WOULD be coming from a nexus...so I am used to a sub par snapper.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nexus 4 didnt come to vzw due to issues with verizon letting them put in CDMA along with the LTE. So dont expect a motorola nexus.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ordered my new RAZR HD Dev edition. Be here tomorrow hopefully. Surprised it was then same price off contract as the regular RAZR HD.

I'm not a developer but since it was the same price I figured why not?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm also thinking about jumping from my SGS3 to the RAZR HD Dev edition. I've tried all the GPS fixes for my phone and nothing works. I can't depend on the GPS on this phone and again the signal (although better than the GNex) is still not even close to what it was with the OG Droid. The only thing keeping me from jumping ship is the camera on the SGS3, it's simply the best. And with having a 3 y/o running around, the camera is an important thing for me. I've been less than impressed with some of the pictures I've seen from the RAZR.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nlight14 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I have a Galaxy Nexus and looking at the RAZR HD as my possible next phone, I am somewhat of a crack flasher. I love and rely on some of the modifications in ROMS like AOKP so my 1 hesitation is the lack of ease and availability of ROMS and AOSP roms I might encounter on the RAZR line of phones.

Is it not possible, if someone buys the Dev Edition, to do a system dump and get the unlocked bootloader onto the regular edition at some point?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

nlight14 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I have a Galaxy Nexus and looking at the RAZR HD as my possible next phone, I am somewhat of a crack flasher. I love and rely on some of the modifications in ROMS like AOKP so my 1 hesitation is the lack of ease and availability of ROMS and AOSP roms I might encounter on the RAZR line of phones.
> 
> Is it not possible, if someone buys the Dev Edition, to do a system dump and get the unlocked bootloader onto the regular edition at some point?


While not exactly that easy, yes it is possible. It'll take a lot of hackery and some fairy dust but that is in a way what happened with the s3 if I understood that correctly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Question for those that purchased Developer Edition from Motorola.
Did the phone come with a new SIM card or does the GNEX one fit?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> Question for those that purchased Developer Edition from Motorola.
> Did the phone come with a new SIM card or does the GNEX one fit?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't think phones come with sim cards. Either way the gnex should fit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks. Some VZW lackey said I had to go to the store for a special card. I have a feeling they want my unlimited data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> Thanks. Some VZW lackey said I had to go to the store for a special card. I have a feeling they want my unlimited data.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


As far as I know you should be fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

SIM card from Galaxy Nexus works fine.
Also received a SIM card with my Developer Edition.
I think I'm going to try and run stock for a week, see how it goes.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> SIM card from Galaxy Nexus works fine.
> Also received a SIM card with my Developer Edition.
> I think I'm going to try and run stock for a week, see how it goes.


are there even any roms for the dev edition yet?


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

cm10

I think the man that makes safestrap has a verision available. Saw an article about it. Plus I think any ROM that can be used by RAZR HD/HD MAXX can be flash to the Developer Edition. I thought the only difference between the Dev and the RAZR HD's was that the Dev Bootloader can be unlocked.

http://www.theandroidsoul.com/cyanogenmod-10-cm10-for-motorola-droid-razr-hd-developer-edition-xt926/


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

The battery life on the RAZR HD is frickin amazing. My GNEX would have died long ago.
Don't think I'll last on stock long though. My goal was at least a week.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bydh (Apr 9, 2012)

bwhite757 said:


> ... The only thing keeping me from jumping ship is the camera on the SGS3, it's simply the best. And with having a 3 y/o running around, the camera is an important thing for me. I've been less than impressed with some of the pictures I've seen from the RAZR.


I'm also curious about this. For any owners of the razr (maxx) hd, how good/bad is the camera? I've heard everything from "worst ever" and "huge disappointment" to "fine"

I'm currently using the Verizon galaxy nexus.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

bydh said:


> I'm also curious about this. For any owners of the razr (maxx) hd, how good/bad is the camera? I've heard everything from "worst ever" and "huge disappointment" to "fine"
> 
> I'm currently using the Verizon galaxy nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


From what I've seen playing with it in the store and editing some photos in Photoshop from the RAZR they aren't terrible. But they aren't very good either. A lot of noise, especially in low light. Colors aren't always captured correctly, weather they be too dull over over saturated just depends.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heffzilla (Jun 30, 2011)

bydh said:


> I'm also curious about this. For any owners of the razr (maxx) hd, how good/bad is the camera? I've heard everything from "worst ever" and "huge disappointment" to "fine"
> 
> I'm currently using the Verizon galaxy nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I had a nexus before my maxx HD, I use camera ICS and the pictures are at least as good as the galaxy nexus. This was my biggest worry too because of my 9 month old (and yes, I know I can carry a camera with me, but I don't want to). Coming from the Galaxy Nexus I couldn't be happier, the battery life will make up for the shortcomings of the camera. The build quality is also second to none.

I typically get 20 hours, give or take, with over 5 hours screen on time. 80% brightness, GPS on, (well basically everything on). 
Here's a pic of the kiddo for an example. Its good enough for me.

http://min.us/mSysAWXlB3x5u/2


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

heffzilla said:


> I had a nexus before my maxx HD, I use camera ICS and the pictures are at least as good as the galaxy nexus. This was my biggest worry too because of my 9 month old (and yes, I know I can carry a camera with me, but I don't want to). Coming from the Galaxy Nexus I couldn't be happier, the battery life will make up for the shortcomings of the camera. The build quality is also second to none.
> 
> I typically get 20 hours, give or take, with over 5 hours screen on time. 80% brightness, GPS on, (well basically everything on).
> Here's a pic of the kiddo for an example. Its good enough for me.
> ...


Wow! Your kid looks just like Santa!!







j/k - lil cutie you got there!

While I admit the camera isn't the greatest, it does the job for me - just depends on your use. I use mine a lot for work and am not taking pictures of moving targets so I can try, try again until I get the right shot. Outdoors there is no issues at all, indoors with low light you really need to work for you pictures (in my experience). But for me, that is the only "downfall" of this device. Everything else far out weighs this one thing though ...


----------



## heffzilla (Jun 30, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> Wow! Your kid looks just like Santa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------

